# GTX 750 Taken Apart, Sips Power from a Single 6-pin Connector



## btarunr (Feb 12, 2014)

Here are the first pictures of a partner-branded GeForce GTX 750 graphics card taken apart. It reveals a couple of things - to begin with, the GM107 silicon will bring about some genuine performance per Watt improvements, despite being based on the existing 28 nm silicon fab process, and second, that cards based on the chip will be extremely cheap to build, giving NVIDIA a good chance to strengthen its position in the sub-$200 market segment. This particular card is cooled by a simple fan-heatsink that's essentially a chunk of metal with a fan latched on to it. The card relies on a simple 2+1 phase VRM, which draws power from a single 6-pin PCIe power connector. NVIDIA is expected to launch the GTX 750 and GTX 750 Ti a little later this month.



 

 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## darkangel0504 (Feb 12, 2014)

How I hate this PCB, so ugly. Where are the long PCBs ?


----------



## RCoon (Feb 12, 2014)

darkangel0504 said:


> How I hate this PCB, so ugly. Where are the long PCBs ?



Waste of copper for a little extra real estate. Plus it helps these cards to fit into HTPC's with limited card length  Though I do agree small cards look ugly.


----------



## zsolt_93 (Feb 12, 2014)

If it was single slot it would have looked great. Dual slot cooling makes it look ugly and thick. And 6pin on the non TI one?


----------



## john_ (Feb 12, 2014)

The fact that needs a 6 pin power connector eliminates most expectations about a super efficient maxwell architecture. There was a leaked preview that was saying about *no* 6pin power connector in either card, 750 and 750Ti. It seems that that was a false preview, a lie, maybe a paid article to create a little more hype about Maxwell.
I just lost almost all interest about Maxwell.


----------



## rokazs1 (Feb 12, 2014)

john_ said:


> The fact that needs a 6 pin power connector eliminates most expectations about a super efficient maxwell architecture. There was a leaked preview that was saying about *no* 6pin power connector in either card, 750 and 750Ti. It seems that that was a false preview, a lie, maybe a paid article to create a little more hype about Maxwell.
> I just lost almost all interest about Maxwell.



My thoughts exactly


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 12, 2014)

Sub $200?  SUB $200!!!!  Really? (go take a look at the GTS 450, or GT 640, (no 6 pin connector) or GTX 650 and what price those were at)  Video cards are WAY over priced these days.  Look at how simple the card is.  If this comes out for more than $130, I'll throw a fit.   I realize that time marches on, that the technology and  performance increases, and that inflation happens (and the devaluing of the dollar), but today we have single GPU's selling for >$700.  Go back to the HD 5870 when it was introduced, when it was top dog, and see how much it was going for.


zsolt_93 said:


> If it was single slot it would have looked great. Dual slot cooling makes it look ugly and thick. And 6pin on the non TI one?


Single slot=noisy.  Or are they trying to make it look more impressive?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 12, 2014)

john_ said:


> The fact that needs a 6 pin power connector eliminates most expectations about a super efficient maxwell architecture. There was a leaked preview that was saying about *no* 6pin power connector in either card, 750 and 750Ti. It seems that that was a false preview, a lie, maybe a paid article to create a little more hype about Maxwell.
> I just lost almost all interest about Maxwell.



Why because it doesn't consume 20w like you were hoping, and built up unrealistic expectations from reading "RUMORED" articles?


----------



## awesomesauce (Feb 12, 2014)

I dream about 2-3-4 GM107 silicon on one single PCB


----------



## john_ (Feb 12, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Why because it doesn't consume 20w like you were hoping, and built up unrealistic expectations from reading "RUMORED" articles?



I was expecting 15W to tell you the truth.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 12, 2014)

What if reference will not need a 6 pin? What if it has 640 SP?


----------



## matar (Feb 12, 2014)

Nvidia give us back the high Shader clocks not that 65Mhz extra funny boost clocks
that's why a Fermi With a 384 cores easily beats a 768 cores on the kepler because each core on the Fermi has 2x computing power of the kepler . thanks to the shader clocks.
I Prefer performance over efficiency.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 12, 2014)

Crap Daddy said:


> What if reference will not need a 6 pin? What if it has 640 SP?


Exactly my understanding of the situation.


john_ said:


> The fact that needs a 6 pin power connector eliminates most expectations about a super efficient maxwell architecture. There was a leaked preview that was saying about *no* 6pin power connector in either card, 750 and 750Ti. It seems that that was a false preview, a lie, maybe a paid article to create a little more hype about Maxwell.


The other side of that coin could be some non-reference SKUs will be fitted with a 6-pin connector (and likely some OTT proprietary cooler and oversized shroud) while the reference version will not...and for some reason, _some_ people are pushing the PCI-E 6-pin as a design specification rather than an option.


----------



## john_ (Feb 12, 2014)

HumanSmoke said:


> The other side of that coin could be some non-reference SKUs will be fitted with a 6-pin connector (and likely some OTT proprietary cooler and oversized shroud) while the reference version will not...and for some reason, _some_ people are pushing the PCI-E 6-pin as a design specification rather than an option.



It could be, but even if it really needs the extra power connector we will have to wait to see how much close will be to 75 Watts. A 750 NON Ti with 768 cores at, for example, 85W, is really good, it is just not as good as this was saying 
NVIDIA GM107 "Maxwell" Silicon Pictured | techPowerUp


A little info about price, if of course this end up correct.
Felbukkantak az érkező GTX 750 Ti modellek, jön a Radeon R9 280 és R7 265 | Tech2.hu
It looks like a price tag for 750Ti between 650Ti boost(before going EOL) and GTX660 if I am not mistaken(the prices exclude VAT).


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 12, 2014)

Not to sound like a AMD fanboy but I just read about the rumored AMD R9 265 which looks better than this (specs/price weise) but nothing is certain.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 12, 2014)

john_ said:


> . A 750 NON Ti with 768 cores at, for example, 85W, is really good, it is just not as good as this was saying


Two points:
1. If you're estimate that the 750 non-Ti eats 85W, how do you explain the Asus card not needing auxiliary power?
The naked PCB (from my earlier post that I linked to- and which seems to have been ignored)





The retail package




and,
2. I think it has been established that GK107 is 640 core/ 5 SMX / 128 core per SMX (information also noted in my earlier post, and publicized >>here<<)


----------



## WithoutWeakness (Feb 12, 2014)

For those complaining about the power consumption, remember that this is still on a 28nm node. Maxwell is likely only slightly more efficient than Kepler and the rumored low power consumption of cards is probably due to the expected 20nm process that most of the chips will be built on. Intel's Ivy Bridge brought the power consumption of desktop i5/i7 chips down from 95W to 77W compared to Sandy Bridge (23% reduction) but it needed a drop from 32nm to 22nm to do so. I wouldn't at all be surprised if we see the 750 and 750Ti show up later on with 20nm chips and no added PCIe power connectors as they would easily be the fastest cards on the market powered by the PCIe slot alone.


----------



## zsolt_93 (Feb 12, 2014)

So you try to tell us that it will be worse than the gtx650/650ti both in performance and probably power too? Then why not just rebrand and profit? I still trust Wizzard over your claims from other websites that this is not a 640SP part. That would be a huge flop, lower shader count and less performance for the Ti, the other doesn't really matter as the regular GTX650 is junk. I can tolerate the 6pin on overclocked boards, or just for cleaner power and less strain on the pcie power delivery, as every PSU nowadays has at least one plug. I am sure that some manufecturers like the Asus above opt for cost saving. That PCB looks even more horrible than the one in the OP, it has place for much more components that are just left out to save money, and the 6pin location is damn awkvard, yet they will ask the same price and claim that it is an OC version.
Well.. 2 weeks or so till the (at least paper) launch. It will all become clear then.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 12, 2014)

Look at the cute little puppy! cooome here booiy!

Good puppy good boy...


----------



## john_ (Feb 12, 2014)

HumanSmoke said:


> Two points:
> 1. If you're estimate that the 750 non-Ti eats 85W, how do you explain the Asus card not needing auxiliary power?
> The naked PCB (from my earlier post that I linked to- and which seems to have been ignored)
> 
> ...



1. I don't. It is just a hypothesis, nothing more.
I have seen that picture and the strange thing about this PCB is the upper left corner where someone can see something that looks like a 6 pin connector. An early engineering sample maybe with a strangely positioned power connector? 

2. Established? Not really considering that all over the place specs where talking about a 768 cores 750 and a 960 cores 750Ti, WITH gpu-z screenshots. So, those screenshots where wrong? Then it seems that whatever we knew about these cards yesterday, it is false today.

With "only" 512 cores on 750, 75W isn't really something strange. 650 with 384 cores was a 64W card. A 512 cores card with a new optimized design a couple of years latter needing less or about 75W is just something normal I think. 750Ti with "only" 640 cores I could guess it will end up close to 90W?  

I personally still guessing here, nothing more. Info about these cards changes rapidly day after day.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 12, 2014)

VideoCardz have this article up on Maxwell, as always take with a grain of salt, but interesting nonetheless.

http://videocardz.com/49557/exclusive-nvidia-maxwell-gm107-architecture-unveiled


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 12, 2014)

> I still trust Wizzard over your claims from other websites that this is not a 640SP part. That would be a huge flop.


I haven't seen anywhere W1zz saying something about this card.  On the other hand this is the successor of Kepler GK107, a part with 384SP which was used in the GTX650, a low performance desktop part but rather successful in the mobile variants. For the 650 Ti Nvidia used the GK106 which is a different beast altogether, fully enabled sporting 960 CC (768 for the 650Ti) and having more than twice as much power consumption and twice as fast as the GTX650. Now look at all these leaks and tell me what do you think about GM107? Compare with GK107 almost double SP, probably almost same power consumption, maybe 75% faster on the same 28nm. Ain't life sweet?  Except Nvidia uses a cut down version for the 750 (one SMX disabled) and the full chip for the Ti so we won't see this huge performance increase (remember that the 650 Ti has a GK106).


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 12, 2014)

john_ said:


> I have seen that picture and the strange thing about this PCB is the upper left corner where someone can see something that looks like a 6 pin connector. An early engineering sample maybe with a strangely positioned power connector?


Well, the Asus card pictured in the second image tends to lean towards the card being retail rather than "an early engineering sample", and the solder points for the optional 6-pin auxiliary power are clearly visible....I would have thought.


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 12, 2014)

They also said



			
				VideoCardz.com said:
			
		

> *Gigabyte GTX 750 OC (GV-N750OC-1GI)* is a 512 CUDA cores Maxwell graphics card. *Some GTX 750 models are not equipped with power connectors*, but since we are looking at factory-overclocked model, *it does have one 6-pin power plug*. The difference between GM107-400 and GM107-300 lays in the number of CUDAs and TMUs. The difference between GTX 750 Ti and GTX 750 is also in memory size. The GTX 750 has only 1GB by default. The rest is pretty much the same, although the clocks are slightly different — all GTX 750s have 400 MHz slower memory (5 GHz).








The ASUS 750 is OC model but does not need a 6pin but the Gigabyte does. Just adds to the confusion.

The PCB from OP looks more inline with the Gigabyte and not the ASUS one.






None look like the Asus.


----------



## john_ (Feb 12, 2014)

HumanSmoke said:


> Well, the Asus card pictured in the second image tends to lean towards the card being retail rather than "an early engineering sample", and the solder points for the optional 6-pin auxiliary power are clearly visible....I would have thought.


I haven't really seen the ASUS picture carefully. When you are used to see a specific connector in a specific place you don't usually consider something totally different that also doesn't look logical to end up in a retail card. You think that this is just a unique case, an engineering part where strange positioning of stuff and sometimes wires are more common.


----------



## alwayssts (Feb 12, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Not to sound like a AMD fanboy but I just read about the rumored AMD R9 265 which looks better than this (specs/price weise) but nothing is certain.



Whomever designed Pitcairn deserves a medal...gotta wonder how much of their profit over the last 2 years came from that chip.  I bet it is a huge, huge chunk.

Not too tough to estimate a rough guess, though.  

Scary math ahead.

(5400*128)/8 =  86.4gbps (bandwidth)
86.4/56.25 = 1.536TF (max usable shader compute)
1.536TF/960*2 = 800mhz 
1150 (boost clock)/800*.16666 (special function) = ~.24
1.24*800 = 992mhz
992*960 = 1.9TF
1.9TF/(1024*2) = 930mhz (265 clockspeed is probably '925mhz' from amd, 975 AIB like 270)
1.9*56.25 = 107gbps 
107*8/256 = 3348mhz (using 930mhz)
4800/3348 = 1.433
.433*.16 = ~6-7%

Obviously that number changes a little when considering slight efficiency differences (like tex units, which could bring it down a few percent), use cases (compute would be closer to the raw difference), and the core clock could be a little slower to a quite a bit faster than 930mhz, which while when faster increases performance more linearly than bw, would throw the difference bw makes off as obviously it would require more. 

Yeah, it'll be faster at stock...but pretty close while being a much larger chip (even if salvage and using cheap 5ghz ram).  That said, more logic + ideally low clocks (~900mhz/<5000mhz, where the process and mem controller are aimed) should keep power in check.  The fact amd sells cheap and (usually) nvidia overcharges should keep the prices pretty close.  It really comes down to two things:

1.  How high can the mem clock on GM107, because while special function/bw voodoo of 16-17% will help at a higher clock when bw is scarce, it will be equally disproportionate scaling if bandwidth cannot feed the shaders.

2.  How high can the core scale on 265?   If limited to (for example) 1050mhz like 270, and the memory is crap elpida and hits (perhaps) 5300mhz, and the gm107 uses 6ghz on it's superior memory controller reaching closer to 7ghz overclocked, in theory around 1200mhz (little less on both counts) they could be roughly equal.  How that plays out in power consumption considering die size, ram amount, etc is a good question.  

Would that outcome surprise anyone?  I bet it would not...two pretty similar-performing parts overall, even if massively different.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Feb 12, 2014)

just ordered a 650 ti ti go in my mini itx build . .... would've love to give this guy a spin though.......depends on how review goes though......maybe i might still


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 12, 2014)

All I'm going to say is... they couldn’t find an uglier spot to place that 6-pin!  All the way over by the bracket, I can't say I've ever seen that?  So now you’ll have this wire loom running across the card right in front.  Perhaps with the prevalence bottom mount PSU I suppose it hardly matters.

We might well see "Ti reference" models with no 6-pin, more a way that AIB's can then substantiate/differentiate their more custom OC'd versions. Go with reference and be assured it only ever be a "plug and play" card, while then the FTW, AMP, Super Clocks, etc offer the bump that’s so lucrative for those AIB’s.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Feb 12, 2014)

john_ said:


> The fact that needs a 6 pin power connector eliminates most expectations about a super efficient maxwell architecture. There was a leaked preview that was saying about *no* 6pin power connector in either card, 750 and 750Ti. It seems that that was a false preview, a lie, maybe a paid article to create a little more hype about Maxwell.
> I just lost almost all interest about Maxwell.


why did people expect that, exactly? it is built on the same process, and kepler was already efficient. the big enhancements wont come until the 20nm die shrink at the end of the year. expectations havent been eliminated, they havent even been tested yet.


----------



## xorbe (Feb 12, 2014)

I can't remember the last time I saw so much hissy fit over a simple low end video card!!


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 12, 2014)

Casecutter said:


> All I'm going to say is... they couldn’t find an uglier spot to place that 6-pin!  All the way over by the bracket, I can't say I've ever seen that?  So now you’ll have this wire loom running across the card right in front.  Perhaps with the prevalence bottom mount PSU I suppose it hardly matters.
> 
> We might well see "Ti reference" models with no 6-pin, more a way that AIB's can then substantiate/differentiate their more custom OC'd versions. Go with reference and be assured it only ever be a "plug and play" card, while then the FTW, AMP, Super Clocks, etc offer the bump that’s so lucrative for those AIB’s.



Well since these cards don't look to be multi-card "SLI" capable like there competition they have that room and power savings to spare.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 13, 2014)

Xzibit said:


> They also said The ASUS 750 is OC model but does not need a 6pin but the Gigabyte does. Just adds to the confusion.
> The PCB from OP looks more inline with the Gigabyte and not the ASUS one. None look like the Asus.


There are only two possibilities:
1. The reference specification does not require auxiliary power, and AIB's are at liberty to add at their discretion, or the extremely unlikely,
2. The reference card requires auxiliary power and some AIB's are manufacturing cards with power circuitry LOWER than Nvidia's reference design
Which would you think is more a more likely state of affairs?

I'd also add that, while adding a 6-pin auxiliary power input is for some reason deemed a crime against humanity by some people, isn't it better that the vendor is allowing custom implementations from day one?
All in all, except for the immediate availability it doesn't seem very far removed from, say, the HD 7970/GE (for example) - there are more than a few 2 x 8-pin varieties of proprietary designs, and the reference board even has solder points for 2 x 8-pin input, yet I never saw a whole lot of howling about the need for 375W input power for the card from the same people who see the incorporation of feature set expansion options with this card as a negative. How curious.


----------



## jihadjoe (Feb 13, 2014)

If GM107 is Maxwell shouldn't they have branded this the 850? 
700 series is going to be hella confusing with Kepler parts filling in the top and Maxwell parts at the bottom.


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 13, 2014)

HumanSmoke said:


> There are only two possibilities:
> 1. The reference specification does not require auxiliary power, and AIB's are at liberty to add at their discretion, or the extremely unlikely,
> 2. The reference card requires auxiliary power and some AIB's are manufacturing cards with power circuitry LOWER than Nvidia's reference design
> Which would you think is more a more likely state of affairs?
> ...



I think there are a few other possibilities.

ASUS might be re-using one of their 3 650 PCB or its photoshoped since the cooler looks nothing like a Asus design










Either way. It will be like the 650. Some had 6pin connectors some didn't. Nvidia recomemded one even when it was set at 64w TDP


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 13, 2014)

jihadjoe said:


> If GM107 is Maxwell shouldn't they have branded this the 850?


Then the forums would be awash with comments along the lines of "What happened to the 750? I bet it was cancelled", "The 850 is barely faster than the 650, how dare Nvidia try to rip me off even though I'd never buy it whatever the model number is", and "Why bump up it up to a whole new series when the architecture is similar to Kepler and/or it's still on 28nm"


jihadjoe said:


> 700 series is going to be hella confusing with Kepler parts filling in the top and Maxwell parts at the bottom.


That's what happens when the foundry process node cadence isn't in lockstep with GPU architecture launches. You think it's any worse than AMD's R7 / R9 naming farrago? How many average consumers could differentiate new, refreshed, or rebranded GPUs within R7 240, R7 250, R7 250X, R7 260, R7 260X, R7 265, R9 270, R9 270X, R9 280, R9 280X, R9 290, and R9 290X ? What precisely is the difference between Tahiti XT and Tahiti XTL or XT2?, or Pitcairn and Curacao ?
Welcome to the synthesis of marketing and random number generation.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 13, 2014)

Conjecture? Anyone?


----------



## Patriot (Feb 13, 2014)

1.  Calm yo tits... wait for 3rd party benches and power readings.
2. It is common that if a card is close to a power bracket edge to include the next size up.
Without it Overclocking would suck and low end motherboards would be strained etc ...


----------



## john_ (Feb 13, 2014)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> why did people expect that, exactly? it is built on the same process, and kepler was already efficient. the big enhancements wont come until the 20nm die shrink at the end of the year. expectations havent been eliminated, they havent even been tested yet.


If you where saying this one week earlier I would say that in the end you where right. Saying it now it is just pointless. Today I can also make the same question. 
Anyway if you want an answer you should see all the (wrong) info about the cards that was all over the internet the last 10 days pointing at a 960 cores card with no 6pin connector. A month ago when info was very limited I was expecting a card that wouldn't be much different than Kepler because of that 28nm process. The last 10 days wrong info was spread and maintained on the internet with multiple articles, sources, gpuz screenshots and pictures of the cards, so the expectations where totally different. In the end it seems we will end up somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 15, 2014)

Who even cares if a card has power connectors?


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 15, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> Who even cares if a card has power connectors?


Very few, but the inference is that if the card has a 6pin connector it is because it *needs* a 6-pin connector. The next jump in the faulty logic is, if the card has 150W input power (75W from the slot + 75W from the 6-pin) then it must need close to that to operate...and the whole point of these kinds of GPUs is one of efficiency- always a good talking point on a new architecture. For instance, some people make an assumption based upon an assumption...


Casecutter said:


> That new die size is much better suited to have ROI than the GK106 ever was for them!  The *750 will be the 75W part*,  while the *750Ti could be as high as 110W*..


...which not only ends up 36% to 83% off the mark...







...but then is used as a basis for screeds of supposition on a supposed lack of efficiency for a GPU whose raison d'être is efficiency. Of course when it is the same people being overly pessimistic regarding one vendor, and wildly optimistic regarding another, it becomes kind of an armchair sport guessing how far off the mark their next pronouncement is, and how long they keep to their original position in the face of mounting contrary evidence.

[source]


----------



## john_ (Feb 15, 2014)

With Maxwell it seems that whatever you say it will be wrong an hour latter.
60W for 750Ti at 28nm is really a huge step forward.


----------



## racedaemon (Feb 17, 2014)

I find it strange that this card has no SLI connector as the 650Ti BOOST had. Ar they keeping that feature for a 750 Ti Boost? Was that to much future proofing/performance potential for that price point? Should i go buy a 650Ti BOOST?  Only one day to wait for the answer to the last question.


----------



## xorbe (Feb 17, 2014)

racedaemon said:


> I find it strange that this card has no SLI connector as the 650Ti BOOST had.



The defunct 650 Ti Boost was a gimped 660 (which has SLI).


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 17, 2014)

Looks like some folks got a jump on the official launch













1200+ MHz core / 6400 MHz effective memory with no auxiliary power input. Not too shabby.

[Source]


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 17, 2014)

It's great that it has no 6pin and performance per watt should be good

Whats troubling is the first picture.  Look at the price $199.99  OUCH!!!!

With the R7 260X OC going for $119-$129.  A $70 more then 50% difference is too high.


----------



## xorbe (Feb 17, 2014)

I wonder if "sips power" is the new catch phrase that will be present in every single review.

Good eye on that $199 price, yikes!


----------



## racedaemon (Feb 17, 2014)

Xzibit said:


> Whats troubling is the first picture.  Look at the price $199.99  OUCH!!!!



Let's hope those are not US dollars... although the user that posted the pictures appears o be form the US...


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 17, 2014)

Xzibit said:


> With the R7 260X OC going for $119-$129.  A $70 more then 50% difference is too high.


Nice try, but no banana.
The card was purchased from Micro Center - not the cheapest outlet for graphics- an R7 260X will cost you $145-155


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 17, 2014)

HumanSmoke said:


> Nice try, but no banana.
> The card was purchased from Micro Center - not the cheapest outlet for graphics- an R7 260X will cost you $145-155



Launch prices always match or are better at MicroCenter

MicroCenter OH - Cincinnati/Sharonville - MSI GTX750TI OC TF 2GB D5 DVH $179.99 w/$20.00 discount


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 17, 2014)

Xzibit said:


> Launch prices always match or are better at MicroCenter
> MicroCenter OH - Cincinnati/Sharonville - MSI GTX750TI OC TF 2GB D5 DVH $179.99 w/$20.00 discount



Well, that comparison looks pretty much OK, and a lot less dire than:


Xzibit said:


> With the R7 260X OC going for $119-$129.  *A $70 more then 50% difference is too high*.


$180 for the 750Ti OC versus $145-155 for the R7 260X from the same outlet. I guess we'll find out in a day or so what the MSRP is of the majority of cards


xorbe said:


> I wonder if "sips power" is the new catch phrase that will be present in every single review.


Seems apropos considering the owner of the card said that his i3 / 750 Ti system is pulling less than 120 watts when gaming


----------



## xorbe (Feb 17, 2014)

Maybe the box said $199 and the shelf had a big $179 SALEZ OMGZ!!1! sign (B&M tactics ...)


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 17, 2014)

xorbe said:


> Maybe the box said $199 and the shelf had a big $179 SALEZ OMGZ!!1! sign (B&M tactics ...)



It depends on the cards

MSI 780 Lightning @ MicroCenter $529.99 @ Newegg $549.99

MSI Gaming N760 TF 2GD5/OC @ MicroCenter $259.99 w/rebate $249.99 @ Newegg $279.99


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 17, 2014)

Xzibit said:


> It depends on the cards. MSI 780 Lightning @ MicroCenter $529.99 @ Newegg $549.99


Of the seven 780's stocked at both vendors, one is cheaper at Micro Center ? Well, that's certainly indicative !

MSI N780 TF....$520 at Micro Center..........Newegg $490
EVGA SC ACX..$530 at Micro Center..........Newegg $490
EVGA Class.......$550 at Micro Center..........Newegg $540
Gigabyte OC....$520 at Micro Center..........Newegg $510
PNY.....................$520 at Micro Center..........Newegg $500
EVGA SC...........$530 at Micro Center...........Newegg $500

Notice a trend?


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 18, 2014)

As any purchaser I would hope one doesn't restrict themselves to 2 retailers. rather then looking for the one that can provide the best deal.

Soon we'll know the prices.

Its suppose to replace a $139-159 card at $179-$199 its going up against far superior performance cards and unless your huge on power savings that's not such a good deal.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 18, 2014)

HumanSmoke said:


> Seems apropos considering the owner of the card said that his i3 / 750 Ti system is pulling less than 120 watts when gaming



THAT is a simply amazing number!


----------

